# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  जिगरवाले बन्दे

## Aeolian

दुनिया में बहुत से इंसानों में शारीरिक खामियां होती है।  कुछ तो इन खामियों के कारन स्वयम को आम पुब्लिक से अलग समझने लगते है लेकिन कुछ बन्दे जिगरवाले होते है जो इन खामियों को नज़रन्दाज करके सफलता प्राप्त करते है. मेरे पास कुछ चित्र है उन्हें पेस्ट करने का प्रयत्न कर रहा हु।

----------


## Aeolian

जिगरवाले बन्दे

----------


## Aeolian

जिगरवाले बन्दे

----------


## Aeolian

जिगरवाले बन्दे

----------


## Aeolian

जिगरवाले बन्दे

----------


## Aeolian

जिगरवाले बन्दे

----------


## Aeolian

जिगरवाले बन्दे

----------


## Aeolian

jigarwale bande

----------


## Aeolian

बिना पैरों वाला NICK

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

बिना हाथ पैर वाले निक ने सारी दुनिया में घूम घूम कर लाखों करोंडो छात्रो / लोगों को मोटिवेशनल भाषण देकर जिन्दंगी की निराशाओं से बाहर निकालने का प्रयास किया है।

----------


## virat143

वाह मित्र बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र ह 
आपने अलग ही तरह का सूत्र बनाया ह बधाई हो

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बहुत बढ़िया और प्रेरणादायक सूत्र जितनी भी तारीफ की जाये कम होगी ........

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

इन सभी जिगरवालों को मेंरा तहेदिल से सलाम

----------


## skmalik

वाह मित्र बहुत*अच्छे है* बहुत बढ़िया

----------


## skmalik

बहुत बढ़िया और प्रेरणादायक सूत्र

----------


## Aeolian

jigarwale bande

----------


## Aeolian

INDIAN CELEBRITY SUDHA CHANDRAN

----------


## Aeolian

HATS OFF TO THIS YOUNG BOY

----------


## Aeolian

MADHU SANGEETHA

----------


## Aeolian

JIAGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

JIGARWALE BANDE

----------


## Aeolian

INDIAN HAND WRESTLER MATHEW HAS NO FEET

----------


## Aeolian

MATHEW AGAIN

----------


## Aeolian

FOOTLESS MATHEW

----------


## Aeolian

GOLD MEDAL WINNER HAND WRESTLER MATHEW

----------


## Aeolian

GIRISH SHARMA

----------


## Aeolian

HAND LESS MODEL

----------


## Aeolian

HANDLESS MODEL WITH OTHER REPUTED MODELS

----------


## Aeolian

HANDLESS JAPANESE PLAYER

----------


## Aeolian

HANDICAPPED INDIAN ON HIS WORK

----------


## Aeolian

DESI DESIGNED BIKE FOR A HANDICAPPED PERSON

----------


## Aeolian

HANDICAPPED BUT HAPPY GIRL

----------


## Aeolian

HAND LESS JESSICA DRIVING HER CAR

----------


## Aeolian

ONE MORE HANDICAPPED GIRL

----------


## Aeolian

ANOTHER INNOVATIVE PICTURE

----------


## Aeolian

THIS PAINTING IS PREPARED BY A HAND LESS LEGEND

----------


## Aeolian

LEGEND LONGSTAFF

----------


## Aeolian

ONE MORE PAINTING BY HANDLESS PAINTER LONGSTAFF

----------


## Aeolian

खतरों से खेलना ही इनका शौक है।

----------


## Aeolian

केरल का मशहूर और साहसिक खेल।

----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## ks patak

khato kay khiladi hai dost


> खतरों से खेलना ही इनका शौक है। Attachment 871218





> Attachment 871220Attachment 871221





> Attachment 871222Attachment 871222





>

----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian

jigarwala banda

----------


## Aeolian

एक पैर से स्कीइंग

----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian

handicapped woman is caring 130 children in her crush

----------


## prakashdada1979

बहुत बाडीया सूत्र है

----------


## comred756

इन जिगरवाले बन्दों की जितनी तारीफ की जाये वो कम होगी इन सभी को मेरा लाल सलाम

----------


## Krishna

ये भी हैं ...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्रधारक जी को चित्र न पसंद आये तो कृपया सूचित करें,
मैं चित्रों को हटा दूंगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्रधार जी को चित्रों के पसंद न आने पर इन्हें हटाया जा सकता है.

----------


## anita

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## Aeolian

> सूत्रधार जी को चित्रों के पसंद न आने पर इन्हें हटाया जा सकता है.


अब यह बात दुबारा लिखी तो ...
तो दद्दू समझ लेना मुझसे बुरा (नहीं) .. बहुत बुरा ... कोई दूसरा नहीं होगा ...




अच्छी पोस्ट हैं .. धन्यवाद दद्दू .






> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र



काँटों की बगिया में सैर करने के लिए धन्यवाद अनिता जी ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब जमाना उलटा गया है न।
पोते से दद्दू को पूछना पड़ता है।
चित्र पसन्द आने के लिए आप सब को धन्यवाद।

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज मोबाइल से हूँ।
इसलिए कोई चित्र पोस्ट नही कर पाउँगा।

----------


## Aeolian

> आज मोबाइल से हूँ।
> इसलिए कोई चित्र पोस्ट नही कर पाउँगा।


कोणी दद्दू ..
रात में दो पैग (आज तो शनिवार भी है) गटक कर झूम झूम कर पोस्ट करना ...
लेकिन ..
होठ ठिकाने रखते हुए ...


हा हा हा हा हा ..

----------


## ashok-

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र पर इसमें अपने देश के  english चैनल तैर कर पार करने वाले  मसूद जो कि पैर से अपाहिज थे  (जिनकी मृत्यु कम उम्र में हाल ही में हुई है ) का चित्र होने पर और भी अच्छा होता |

----------


## Aeolian

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र पर इसमें अपने देश के  english चैनल तैर कर पार करने वाले  मसूद जो कि पैर से अपाहिज थे  (जिनकी मृत्यु कम उम्र में हाल ही में हुई है ) का चित्र होने पर और भी अच्छा होता |


अब आप भले ही किसी ख्वाहिश को यु ही बेजार होने दें .. 
किन्तु हम तो ऐसे नहीं हैं ...
आपने चाहा और ..
बिना किसी अतिरिक्त सवाल जवाब के हाज़िर है ...

----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian



----------


## Aeolian

२६ अप्रैल २०१५ को सुबह एक हार्टअटैक में ४६ वर्षीय मसूदुर्रहमान बैद्य का कोलकाता में निधन हो गया ..
मसूद ने १९९७ में बिना दोनों पैरों के पंजों के इंग्लिश चैनेल पार करके विश्व कीर्तिमान बनाया था और ऐसा करने वाले वे पहले व्यक्ति भी बने थे . मसूद अपने पीछे अपनी माँ, पत्नी और ( ६ एवं ३ वर्ष की) दो बेटियों को छोड़ गए हैं . इंग्लिश चैनेल के अलावा मसूद ने वर्ष २००१ में जिब्राल्टर जल डमरू मध्य एवं २०१० में पाक (PALK) जल डमरू मध्य को भी पार करने के अभूतपूर्व कारनामे किये थे . भारतीय क्रिटेट सितारे सचिन तेंदुलकर मसूद के बहुत बड़े प्रशंसक थे . पिछले वर्ष दिसंबर में कोलकाता के राजारहाट में अनुशीलन केंद्र और रबिन्द्र तरणताल के उदघाटन के अवसर पर सचिन ने मसूद के पैरों को सल्यूट करते हुए कहा था, "आप की गाथाएं हम सभी के लिए न केवल प्रेरणा की स्रोत हैं बल्कि आप ही हम लोगों के असली नायक हैं."


पटरियां पार करते समय एक मालगाड़ी के पहियों के नीचे आ जाने के कारण  घुटनों से नीचे के दोनों पैर गँवा देने वाले २४ परगना के ९ वर्ष के  बालक ने डेढ़ साल तक  एक अस्पताल से दुसरे अस्पताल के चक्कर लगाए थे. भले ही नियति ने मसूद से उसके पैर छीन लिए थे किन्तु उसके हौसलों को पंख मिल चुके थे . मसूद ने स्वस्थ होने के बाद तैरने का निरंतर अभ्यास किया. और इसी अभ्यास तथा उसके हौसलों ने मसूद को तैराकी की दुनिया में सर्वोच्च शिखर पर बिठा दिया था ..


यद्यपि आज मसूद हम सबके बीच नहीं है .. किन्तु उनकी ये पंक्तियाँ हमें सदैव प्रेरित करती रहेंगी , "यह बिलकुल संभव है कि एक विकलांग व्यक्ति किसी स्वस्थ व्यक्ति से अधिक अच्छा कार्य कर सकता है .. बस ऐसे व्यक्ति के पास अपने कार्य के प्रति निष्ठा और लगन होना परम आवश्यक है ."

----------


## Aeolian

..... अंतिम दर्शन .....

----------


## ashok-

> ..... अंतिम दर्शन .....


आप को धन्यवाद।

----------


## Aeolian

> आप को धन्यवाद।


आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ... ज्योतिषी जी !!

----------


## suman garg

सबसे बडा खिलाड़ी
आपको मेरा सलाम

----------

